# RecipeDB - burleigh



## HSmith (28/9/12)

burleigh  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               1 Votes          23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 0 (calc)   Final Gravity 0 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 0%   Colour 0 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## whatwhat (28/9/12)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: burleigh




Looks like a simple recipe.....


----------



## kevo (28/9/12)

...and pretty good efficiency.


----------



## mondestrunken (28/9/12)

I wouldn't bother waiting six weeks for this though.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (28/9/12)

So are the late additions cube hopped? Also would marris otter be a good sub for the base? h34r:


----------



## Helles (28/9/12)

I dont recommend this as it is very Bland


----------



## Lakey (21/10/12)

This beer goes down like water


----------



## Hippy (21/10/12)

very cheap to brew for all the tight arses out there


----------

